# Portable work bench



## Tin Falcon (Jun 1, 2013)

I have found from experience a portable wok bench comes in handy. A couple about 7 years ago I salvaged an old home shop built table from a previous job. It has been used but it has a few draw back it is a little ugly from paint and use it is unstable for heavy work the feet are offset and close together. 
A couple months ago a piece of equipment came in on a long (64") pallet the boss sees junk I see portable bench
so now I have this. About 4 inches higher than the old one larger suface area and the feet at wider apart. 






All re purposed materials.  It needs a few finishing  touches but I like it. 

Tin


----------



## ConductorX (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a number of those tables with plastic tops.  Some I have bolted on a sheet of plywood, others are used as is.  The great thing is I can use them in the shop and then clean it up and add a table cloth and use it for family gatherings.

"G"


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Jun 7, 2013)

Great idea, Tin.  Thanks for sharing. 

Todd


----------

